# Usher be-10/20



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone own these? Opinions? Trying hard to find a place that has them to demo.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Unfortunately I have not heard any speakers in the Usher line. Also seems to be harder and harder to find a place to audition speakers these days. Good luck in your search, hopefully another member will soon chime in with more helpful info.


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

I know a little bit about them, but it might be hard for me to find a demo you in your area.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

I was offered a split rickety to Dallas to demo with my half refunded if I purchased but it will be months before I can get away long enough to pursue that


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow I meant ticket


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

Give me a call if you want to chat about them. I know a little more than a little bit about them. I designed the crossover that was used in the BE-718's that were distributed in North America, and I also designed an upgraded crossover for the BE-20's that was not used in the production units.


----------

